# Non ho certezze ma sospetti molto forti



## AndreaB (29 Aprile 2013)

Buongiorno a tutti. Mi sono appena
iscritto e vorrei pareri ed opinioni per capire meglio quello che mi sta succededno. 
Dopo 4 anni di convivenza, lei mi lascia. Scrive e dice che "deve ritrovare sè stessa". Ammetto che ho fatto tanti errori, musi lunghi, litigi (più in passato in verità), promesse non mantenute, ma mai ho messo in discussione i sentimenti. Lei scrive che non devo darmi colpe, perchè comunque la situazione è responsabilità di entrambi.
Io comincio a diventare zerbino, ma anche irascibile perchè è difficile accettare. Io sospetto che lei abbia un altro o quanto meno abbia in testa un altro e credo di sapere chi. 
Mi becca a cercare un software per clonare iPhone e mi minaccia di denunciarmi. Non ho assolutamente intenzione di fare una roba del genere, l'ho fatto solo per vedere la sua reazione. Di fatto la sua reazione mi dice che lei ha da nascondere qualcosa, nonostante le abbia chiesto se ha un altro o se ha interesse verso un altro e lei abbia negato.
Settimana scorsa alla fine le richiedo se lei ha un altro per messaggio (dopo il casino del software per spiare l'iPhone) e lei mi dice che la cosa non mi riguarda e che non devo violare la sua privacy.
Non so cosa fare e come comportarmi.
Cerco di dirmi che è inutile fare scenate, scrivere fiumi di parole, ma alla fine ci ricasco e tutto ora sembra peggio di un mese fa quando mi ha lasciato. In passato sono stato sposato per 3 anni + 3 anni di convivenza e la mia ex moglie mi ha lasciato con un "non ti amo più" e dopo 6 mesi era incinta di un altro.
Con l'attuale ex compagna ho cercato di farmi dire che non mi ama più, ma non lo ha mai detto. Ha detto che mi vorrà sempre bene e che non mi ha mai preso in giro. Che ha paura, che vorrebbe che si potesse un giorno fare delle cose insieme senza costrizioni e in tranquillità, ma che io sono litigioso e quindi questa cosa le pare difficile se non impossibile. Mi ha detto anche che è stata molto delusa e che io sono l'unico con cui abbia mai seriamente pensato a figli e matrimonio. Peraltro condividiamo un negozio che dà lavoro ad entrambi.
Come devo comportarmi quando ci vediamo? Sono geloso sento il suo telefono che riceve messaggi in continuazione tra whatsapp e facebook (sorella, madre, amiche....e chi altro non so!) e il cervello mi sta andando in pappa....
Avevo mandato una richiesta di amicizia su facebook (io prima non lo avevo) e lei ha accettato, ma poi io l'ho bloccata per rabbia ed ora lei ha bloccato me e non mi dà più l'amicizia così non posso vedere nulla più di lei.
Cosa posso fare per evitare di dover pure cambiare lavoro?....Non è che una relazione andata male
deve mettere in discussione ogni aspetto della vita....Io la amo ancora e passo notti insonni guardando le sue foto e pregando perchè questa sia solo una parentesi, un incubo che è destinato a terminare con un lieto fine. Ma il tempo passa e mi sembra una pia illusione la mia.
Scusate lo sfogo ma ho bisogno di parole disinteressate ed esperte che mi possano aiutare.
Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Aprile 2013)

Prendi un bel respiro e ricomincia da capo. Stavolta senza voler essere chi non sei e voler fare per vedere chi è la fidanzata.

La vita in coppia è fatta di fiducia reciproca e dove manca non c'è colla che regge.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2013)

AndreaB ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. Mi sono appena
> iscritto e vorrei pareri ed opinioni per capire meglio quello che mi sta succededno.
> Dopo 4 anni di convivenza, lei mi lascia. Scrive e dice che "deve ritrovare sè stessa". Ammetto che ho fatto tanti errori, musi lunghi, litigi (più in passato in verità), promesse non mantenute, ma mai ho messo in discussione i sentimenti. Lei scrive che non devo darmi colpe, perchè comunque la situazione è responsabilità di entrambi.
> Io comincio a diventare zerbino, ma anche irascibile perchè è difficile accettare. Io sospetto che lei abbia un altro o quanto meno abbia in testa un altro e credo di sapere chi.
> ...


Ma partiamo dalle cose importanti: il negozio come va?
Sai di sti tempi...


----------



## lunaiena (29 Aprile 2013)

Se ha chiuso con te 
non ti rimane che accettare la sua decisione...
che altro fare non lo so ...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2013)

AndreaB ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. Mi sono appena
> iscritto e vorrei pareri ed opinioni per capire meglio quello che mi sta succededno.
> Dopo 4 anni di convivenza, lei mi lascia. Scrive e dice che "deve ritrovare sè stessa". Ammetto che ho fatto tanti errori, musi lunghi, litigi (più in passato in verità), promesse non mantenute, ma mai ho messo in discussione i sentimenti. Lei scrive che non devo darmi colpe, perchè comunque la situazione è responsabilità di entrambi.
> Io comincio a diventare zerbino, ma anche irascibile perchè è difficile accettare. Io sospetto che lei abbia un altro o quanto meno abbia in testa un altro e credo di sapere chi.
> ...


Però certo che sei stato sfortunato con le donne...tu...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se ha chiuso con te
> non ti rimane che accettare la sua decisione...
> che altro fare non lo so ...


EHi mela...
[video=youtube;RaDFhVFfYU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaDFhVFfYU4[/video]


----------



## Annuccia (30 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se ha chiuso con te
> non ti rimane che accettare la sua decisione...
> *che altro fare non lo so ...*


*

niente...*


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se ha chiuso con te
> non ti rimane che accettare la sua decisione...
> che altro fare non lo so ...


eh già.


----------



## viola di mare (30 Aprile 2013)

AndreaB ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. Mi sono appena
> iscritto e vorrei pareri ed opinioni per capire meglio quello che mi sta succededno.
> Dopo 4 anni di convivenza, lei mi lascia. Scrive e dice che "deve ritrovare sè stessa". Ammetto che ho fatto tanti errori, musi lunghi, litigi (più in passato in verità), promesse non mantenute, ma mai ho messo in discussione i sentimenti. Lei scrive che non devo darmi colpe, perchè comunque la situazione è responsabilità di entrambi.
> Io comincio a diventare zerbino, ma anche irascibile perchè è difficile accettare. Io sospetto che lei abbia un altro o quanto meno abbia in testa un altro e credo di sapere chi.
> ...



ciao!

magari potresti evitare di starle col fiato sul collo... certo è che se le dovessi mancare, facendo così non è che ritorni da te eh!!!


----------



## Gian (30 Aprile 2013)

AndreaB ha detto:


> Di fatto la sua reazione mi dice che lei ha da nascondere qualcosa, nonostante le abbia chiesto se ha un altro o se ha interesse verso un altro e lei abbia negato.
> Settimana scorsa alla fine le richiedo se lei ha un altro per messaggio (dopo il casino del software per spiare l'iPhone) *e lei mi dice che la cosa non mi riguarda e che non devo violare la sua privacy*.
> 
> Mi ha detto anche che è stata molto delusa e che io sono l'unico con cui abbia mai seriamente pensato a figli e matrimonio. Peraltro condividiamo un negozio che dà lavoro ad entrambi.
> ...


credo che una volta tolta l'amicizia su facebook, non è possibile più riottenerla
dallo stesso utente (CREDO).

Sul resto, hai già dato risposte da solo...una che ti dice non violare la mia privacy
non è intenzionata a costruire un rapporto basato su fiducia reciproca. 
Se fosse  stata tranquilla ti avrebbe lasciato controllare il telefono: cosa ha da nascondere?
traine da solo le dovute conseguenze e ricorda che in questo settore,
"certezze" non ce ne solo, spesso "sospetti" o qualcosa di più, magari indizi
e molti indizi portano per ragionamento induttivo ad un risultato: sta a te farlo.

A volte non c'è bisogno della prova fotografica.


----------



## Eretteo (30 Aprile 2013)

Quando hai finito di leggere l'ultima pagina,non resta che chiudere il libro.
Pensa a far andare bene il negozio,che ti da' da vivere.
E finiscila di cercare di tornare con lei,o di fare il geloso con una che non e' piu' la tua donna,perche' scivoli sempre piu' in basso in un girone dell'inferno.
Quello dei ridicoli.


----------



## babsi (30 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Quando hai finito di leggere l'ultima pagina,non resta che chiudere il libro.
> Pensa a far andare bene il negozio,che ti da' da vivere.
> E finiscila di cercare di tornare con lei,o di fare il geloso con una che non e' piu' la tua donna,perche' scivoli sempre piu' in basso in un girone dell'inferno.
> Quello dei ridicoli.



Ciao mon ami!


----------



## Eretteo (30 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Ciao mon ami!


Buongiorno a lei.


----------



## babsi (30 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Buongiorno a lei.



a lei....orrore!!
sono ancora una giovinotta, erè


----------



## Eretteo (30 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> a lei....orrore!!
> sono ancora una giovinotta, erè


In certe corti rinascimentali c'eran baldi cavalieri che avrebbero dato del lei anche a giovinette di 12 anni,con inchino incorporato.
Non e' per mettersi a contare gli anelli di accrescimento,semplice questione di stile.


----------



## babsi (30 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> In certe corti rinascimentali c'eran baldi cavalieri che avrebbero dato del lei anche a giovinette di 12 anni,con inchino incorporato.
> Non e' per mettersi a contare gli anelli di accrescimento,semplice questione di stile.


Lo so, lo so...era tanto per dire.
Ora ti racconto questa.
Non c'entra nulla con il dare del lei, però...
Mi è capitato poche volte in vita mia, in situazioni formali, che mi dessero del "signora" anziché del "signorina", e quando è successo, specie la prima volta, ci son rimasta così:
""
Al che l'interlocutore, ancora più stupito di me, mi ha fatto:"ehm, scusi, signorina"
Al che io mi son scusata a mia volta con lui, che magari voleva solo essere gentile ed educato, però madonna mia, che strano sentirsi chiamare signora se si ha 23 anni e non si è ancora sposate ...(è successo un annetto fa, credo..)
Credo di essermela presa perchè mi avesse dato qualche annetto in più 
che scemetta

però mi ha fatto strano


----------



## Eretteo (30 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Lo so, lo so...era tanto per dire.
> Ora ti racconto questa.
> Non c'entra nulla con il dare del lei, però...
> Mi è capitato poche volte in vita mia, in situazioni formali, che mi dessero del "signora" anziché del "signorina", e quando è successo, specie la prima volta, ci son rimasta così:
> ...


Eh,noi latini non abbiamo la stessa fortuna dei sudditi del mitico Filippo di Edimburgo,che alla giovincella danno della Miss,alla maritata della Mrs.,ed in caso di dubbio della Ms.....


----------



## babsi (30 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Eh,noi latini non abbiamo la stessa fortuna dei sudditi del mitico Filippo di Edimburgo,che alla giovincella danno della Miss,alla maritata della Mrs.,ed in caso di dubbio della Ms.....



Io mi baserei sull'età, e sul suo stato civile.
Cioè mi parrebbe strano rivolgermi ad una di vent'anni con un imponente e grigio SIGNORAunhappy, a meno che non fosse sposata o non dimostrasse di avere 80 anni per chiappa e quindi il fraintendimento ci starebbe..
anche se le formalità della lingua italiana forse lo imporrebbero uguale, però..


----------



## Eretteo (30 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Io mi baserei sull'età, e sul suo stato civile.
> Cioè mi parrebbe strano rivolgermi ad una di vent'anni con* un imponente e grigio SIGNORA*unhappy,
> Be',si,pero' lo faccio con le amiche per prenderle in giro
> a meno che non fosse sposata o non dimostrasse di avere *80 anni per chiappa*


Giusto,una ha l'eta' che mostra d'avere,e se pare una mummia,della mummia si becchera'


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2013)

AndreaB ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. Mi sono appena
> iscritto e vorrei pareri ed opinioni per capire meglio quello che mi sta succededno.
> Dopo 4 anni di convivenza, lei mi lascia. Scrive e dice che "deve ritrovare sè stessa". Ammetto che ho fatto tanti errori, musi lunghi, litigi (più in passato in verità), promesse non mantenute, ma mai ho messo in discussione i sentimenti. Lei scrive che non devo darmi colpe, perchè comunque la situazione è responsabilità di entrambi.
> Io comincio a diventare zerbino, ma anche irascibile perchè è difficile accettare. Io sospetto che lei abbia un altro o quanto meno abbia in testa un altro e credo di sapere chi.
> ...


Cosa cambia se lei ha capito di non amarti o ha capito di non amarti perché si è innamorata di un altro? Il fatto è che ti ha lasciato. Difficile che una donna lasci per poi ripensarci. Non pensarci più. Se lavori in un negozio hai possibilità di fare nuove conoscenze, aggiungici l'iscrizione a un gruppo di single che organizza aperitivi e uscite e troverai una donna per te. Gli uomini liberi sono pochi: andrai a ruba!


----------



## tenebroso67 (5 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Quando hai finito di leggere l'ultima pagina,non resta che chiudere il libro.
> Pensa a far andare bene il negozio,che ti da' da vivere.
> E finiscila di cercare di tornare con lei,o di fare il geloso con una che non e' piu' la tua donna,perche' scivoli sempre piu' in basso in un girone dell'inferno.
> Quello dei ridicoli.


Si..... anche se difficile cerca di rifarti una nuova vita.....con nuove speranze e nuovi orizzonti...


----------



## devastata (11 Maggio 2013)

Il tuo problema secondo me è nel tuo 'brutto' carattere, essere litigioso e musone è un validissimo motivo per lasciarti.

Devi lavorare su di te per cambiare. Altrimenti succederà anche con la prossima compagna.


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Il tuo problema secondo me è nel tuo 'brutto' carattere, essere litigioso e musone è un validissimo motivo per lasciarti.
> 
> Devi lavorare su di te per cambiare. Altrimenti succederà anche con la prossima compagna.


Ecco.
quoto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Maggio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Lo so, lo so...era tanto per dire.
> Ora ti racconto questa.
> Non c'entra nulla con il dare del lei, però...
> Mi è capitato poche volte in vita mia, in situazioni formali, che mi dessero del "signora" anziché del "signorina", e quando è successo, specie la prima volta, ci son rimasta così:
> ...


E pensare che a me mi danno ancora del "ragazzo" a 40 anni....... :unhappy:


----------



## emme76 (30 Maggio 2013)

AndreaB ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. Mi sono appena
> iscritto e vorrei pareri ed opinioni per capire meglio quello che mi sta succededno.
> Dopo 4 anni di convivenza, lei mi lascia. Scrive e dice che "deve ritrovare sè stessa". Ammetto che ho fatto tanti errori, musi lunghi, litigi (più in passato in verità), promesse non mantenute, ma mai ho messo in discussione i sentimenti. Lei scrive che non devo darmi colpe, perchè comunque la situazione è responsabilità di entrambi.
> Io comincio a diventare zerbino, ma anche irascibile perchè è difficile accettare. Io sospetto che lei abbia un altro o quanto meno abbia in testa un altro e credo di sapere chi.
> ...


Andrea mi spiace molto, ma da donna ti posso dire che non ci piacciono i tipi "appiccicosi" né tanto meno "litigiosi".
Dalle un po' di tempo, magari tornerà, spesso si dice con troppa facilità "ti amo" o "non ti amo più".

Nel frattempo però non ti rovinare la vita per lei. Se non puoi fare a meno di pensarla ok, ma esci e distraiti.
Un bacio.


----------



## beatl (23 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Il tuo problema secondo me è nel tuo 'brutto' carattere, essere litigioso e musone è un validissimo motivo per lasciarti.
> 
> Devi lavorare su di te per cambiare. Altrimenti succederà anche con la prossima compagna.




Mah .... personalmente e' un argomento molto delicato ... Ogni essere umano ha lati, sfaccettature e sfumature infinite... Che emergono o rimangono sopite in base alla propria storia, alle esperienze positive e quelle negative .. ma ho imparato che c'è sempre, sempre il modo di "prendere" una persona e tirare fuori quelle cose che a volte vengono rinchiuse .. non crediate che tutti i musoni e litigiosi siano "davvero" così...
ma il punto importante e che questo lavoro si fa in due... Non funziona, sempre secondo me, il dire "hai un brutto carattere... Ti lascio" ....


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Mah .... personalmente e' un argomento molto delicato ... Ogni essere umano ha lati, sfaccettature e sfumature infinite... Che emergono o rimangono sopite in base alla propria storia, alle esperienze positive e quelle negative .. ma ho imparato che c'è sempre, sempre il modo di "prendere" una persona e tirare fuori quelle cose che a volte vengono rinchiuse .. non crediate che tutti i musoni e litigiosi siano "davvero" così...
> ma il punto importante e che questo lavoro si fa in due... Non funziona, sempre secondo me, il dire "hai un brutto carattere... Ti lascio" ....


Si ma sai...
Se mia moglie mi dice...hai un brutto carattere...io le rispondo...ma sentitela...ma sentitela...che parliamo un po' del tuo eh?

Se mi dice musone...le dico colpa tua...infatti osserverai che con le altre sono tutto sorrisi e piaccionerie eh?

Laonde per cui...
Appunto lei conoscendomi....evita...

Se lei mi dice...sono una rompicoglioni...le dico dai prova...e scoprirari che non riesci a romperli a uno come me...

( non vale la pena fare nessun lavoro di coppia: è solo stress aggiunto)....no?

Ma porco can...perchè bisogna sempre tentare di modificare l'altro secondo i nostri gusti? Eh?

Semplice, perchè è molto più difficile accettarlo così come è no?


----------



## beatl (23 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma sai...
> Se mia moglie mi dice...hai un brutto carattere...io le rispondo...ma sentitela...ma sentitela...che parliamo un po' del tuo eh?
> 
> Se mi dice musone...le dico colpa tua...infatti osserverai che con le altre sono tutto sorrisi e piaccionerie eh?
> ...



ma infatti l'altro non deve essere cambiato...ci mancherebbe, ma siccome si è in due, ed in due si spera di condividere ogni aspetto (altrimenti secondo me meglio stare per conto proprio) e' bello, sempre secondo me, far crescere il rapporto e crescere insieme, il che prevede anche lavorare su qualche aspetto di se stessi. Almeno io la vedo così ... Perché poi, alla fine, i sentimenti, l'amore per moglie e figli e' quello che d senso alla tua vita


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> ma infatti l'altro non deve essere cambiato...ci mancherebbe, ma siccome si è in due, ed in due si spera di condividere ogni aspetto (altrimenti secondo me meglio stare per conto proprio) e' bello, sempre secondo me, far crescere il rapporto e crescere insieme, il che prevede anche lavorare su qualche aspetto di se stessi. Almeno io la vedo così ... Perché poi, alla fine, i sentimenti, l'amore per moglie e figli e' quello che d senso alla tua vita


Ma che palle con sta storia della condivisione...ma che palle diosanto...
Infatti mia moglie condivide con me le mie passioni no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## beatl (23 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che palle con sta storia della condivisione...ma che palle diosanto...
> Infatti mia moglie condivide con me le mie passioni no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


immagino sia palloso, infatti due persone che non la pensano alo stesso modo difficilmente riusciranno a fare coppia molto a lungo .... Bada bene non sto dicendo che bisogna fare tutto insieme ... sto dicendo che esistono alcuni capisaldi che vanno condivisi e coltivati, che poi permettono di avere le tue passioni indipendenti non come vi di fuga dall'altro


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> immagino sia palloso, infatti due persone che non la pensano alo stesso modo difficilmente riusciranno a fare coppia molto a lungo .... Bada bene non sto dicendo che bisogna fare tutto insieme ... sto dicendo che esistono alcuni capisaldi che vanno condivisi e coltivati, che poi permettono di avere le tue passioni indipendenti non come vi di fuga dall'altro


Si bravo furbo così nascono quelle coppie che si credono i mejo del mondo e passano la vita a criticare la vita altrui e a fare la morale alla gente...

Leggiti Gibran sul matrimonio è fighissimo...

L'unico caposaldo è www mi piaci tu...

Ora descrivimi venti qualità stratosferiche di tua moglie per cui non rinunceresti mai a lei...

Sentiamoli sti capisaldi...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> immagino sia palloso, infatti due persone che non la pensano alo stesso modo difficilmente riusciranno a fare coppia molto a lungo .... Bada bene non sto dicendo che bisogna fare tutto insieme ... sto dicendo che esistono alcuni capisaldi che vanno condivisi e coltivati, che poi permettono di avere le tue passioni indipendenti non come vi di fuga dall'altro


Quoto
Mi piace molto il tuo modo di vedere e vivere la coppia


----------



## beatl (23 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si bravo furbo così nascono quelle coppie che si credono i mejo del mondo e passano la vita a criticare la vita altrui e a fare la morale alla gente...
> 
> Leggiti Gibran sul matrimonio è fighissimo...
> 
> ...


Dal www mi piaci tu nasce tutto... ma serve altro, secondo me, nel tempo. Con capisaldi non intendo qualità personali, che cmq se presenti sono apprezzate, ma condivisione di idee, intenti e progetti. L'unica qualità personale richiesta sarebbe l'onesta' , ma al giorno d'oggi sembra latitare in misur preoccupante


----------



## Spider (23 Giugno 2013)

AndreaB ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. Mi sono appena
> iscritto e vorrei pareri ed opinioni per capire meglio quello che mi sta succededno.
> Dopo 4 anni di convivenza, lei mi lascia. Scrive e dice che "deve ritrovare sè stessa". Ammetto che ho fatto tanti errori, musi lunghi, litigi (più in passato in verità), promesse non mantenute, ma mai ho messo in discussione i sentimenti. Lei scrive che non devo darmi colpe, perchè comunque la situazione è responsabilità di entrambi.
> Io comincio a diventare zerbino, ma anche irascibile perchè è difficile accettare. Io sospetto che lei abbia un altro o quanto meno abbia in testa un altro e credo di sapere chi.
> ...


il neretto, dovrebbe dirti molto sulla tua personalità.
ti assicuro che quando scriviamo, senza saperlo, diciamo molto di noi stessi.
leggi bene quello che hai scritto.
è tutto li dentro.
navighi al contrario.
l'insicurezza, la gelosia, non giovano.
da quello che scrivi, il rapporto sembra terminato non per causa sua, ma tua.


----------



## devastata (23 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Mah .... personalmente e' un argomento molto delicato ... Ogni essere umano ha lati, sfaccettature e sfumature infinite... Che emergono o rimangono sopite in base alla propria storia, alle esperienze positive e quelle negative .. ma ho imparato che c'è sempre, sempre il modo di "prendere" una persona e tirare fuori quelle cose che a volte vengono rinchiuse .. non crediate che tutti i musoni e litigiosi siano "davvero" così...
> ma il punto importante e che questo lavoro si fa in due... Non funziona, sempre secondo me, il dire "hai un brutto carattere... Ti lascio" ....


Bisognerebbe capire cosa si intende per 'brutto carattere' e 'musone'.  Se quotidianamente uno cerca la lite, non si può reggere a lungo. Se ad ogni occasione uno si adombra, pure. Ho un parente cosi, e, credimi, lo evitano persino i figli. La moglie la considero una santa, anche se ormai riesce a NON sentirlo.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe capire cosa si intende per 'brutto carattere' e 'musone'.  Se quotidianamente uno cerca la lite, non si può reggere a lungo. Se ad ogni occasione uno si adombra, pure. Ho un parente cosi, e, credimi, lo evitano persino i figli. La moglie la considero una santa, anche se ormai riesce a NON sentirlo.


ma magari fuori casa ride sempre....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma magari fuori casa ride sempre....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


C


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo COnte,fuori e universo parallelo,ma poi  e'stata sorpresa piacevole stamattina ricevere gli auguri.solo''lei''si e ricordata che oggi..


Anch'io mi sono ricordato...ma mica potevo aprirti un 3d no?
E tu ricordati che domani è il mio di giorno....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anch'io mi sono ricordato...ma mica potevo aprirti un 3d no?
> E tu ricordati che domani è il mio di giorno....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 :mexican:


----------



## devastata (24 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma magari fuori casa ride sempre....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


SE ti riferisci al mio parente, neppure esce di casa, senza la moglie, e se qualcuno per sbaglio lo guarda, comincia ad inveire che ce l'ha con lui, un fissato oltre ogni limite. Asociale, anche con i suoi fratelli. Non è andato al funerale di uno di loro asserendo che bisogna amarsi da vivi, peccato lo evitasse anche prima. Vietato fargli gli auguri in qualsiasi circostanza.


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si bravo furbo così nascono quelle coppie che si credono i mejo del mondo e passano la vita a criticare la vita altrui e a fare la morale alla gente...
> 
> Leggiti Gibran sul matrimonio è fighissimo...
> 
> ...


ne basta uno: perchè  è lei


----------



## contepinceton (24 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne basta uno: perchè  è lei



si dei....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

roba da tredicenni....

dei nemo su....

che cazzata...


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> si dei....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> roba da tredicenni....
> 
> ...


tu sei tu?
ecco perché rinuncerei a te :mrgreen:
e poi se devi zanzare così non va bene, troppo loffio


----------



## Tebe (24 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> si dei....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> roba da tredicenni....
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sono curiosa di leggere quindi i motivi per i quali affermare che una caratteristica imprescindibile dell'attrazione che proviamo per il nostro uomo/donna sia proprio la sua unicità costituisca una cazzata.
a meno che per te ed il conte uno valga l'altro


----------



## Ultimo (25 Giugno 2013)

AndreaB ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. Mi sono appena
> iscritto e vorrei pareri ed opinioni per capire meglio quello che mi sta succededno.
> Dopo 4 anni di convivenza, lei mi lascia. Scrive e dice che "deve ritrovare sè stessa". Ammetto che ho fatto tanti errori, musi lunghi, litigi (più in passato in verità), promesse non mantenute, ma mai ho messo in discussione i sentimenti. Lei scrive che non devo darmi colpe, perchè comunque la situazione è responsabilità di entrambi.
> Io comincio a diventare zerbino, ma anche irascibile perchè è difficile accettare. Io sospetto che lei abbia un altro o quanto meno abbia in testa un altro e credo di sapere chi.
> ...


Le convivenze servono proprio per conoscersi, a quanto pare a lei qualcosa non va bene. Se frequenta un'altra persona oppure non vedo futuro in voi è una scelta che ha fatto in base a qualcosa, interrogati su questo e accetta la sua decisione.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono curiosa di leggere quindi i motivi per i quali affermare che una caratteristica imprescindibile dell'attrazione che proviamo per il nostro uomo/donna sia proprio la sua unicità costituisca una cazzata.
> a meno che per te ed il conte uno valga l'altro


Non potrai più parlare quando verrai ammessa alla corte dei conti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E vedrai che se non tornano....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Presenterai invano l'Unico.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non potrai più parlare quando verrai ammessa alla corte dei conti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> E vedrai che se non tornano....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Presenterai invano l'Unico.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


scusa, ora è tutto chiaro:mrgreen:


----------

